# Does everybody hate 7w8s?



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

From what I've seen on the Enneagram forums, most people don't have a good opinion on this subtype. Yet, judging by the description, it's a pretty fun type to have.

My uncle is an _unhealthy_ 7w8; you can talk to him only about cars, girls, hunting and money. As a kid I used to be afraid of him.


----------



## Derse Dreamer (Jun 29, 2014)

Is cause everyone wishes they were them.
loljk
I don't know, I've never seen someone say that they hate 7w8's. o.o Shallow, yes. Hatred, no.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

I know I don't hate them... generally. It's true that they tend to be polarizing people, and it just so happens I'm fond of that trait. Of course, if they're truly unhealthy, they're not going to be very likable. But that's true for every type.



PaintedVixen said:


> Is cause everyone wishes they were them.


Guilty


----------



## cir (Oct 4, 2013)

I certainly don't O


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

I just dont like them .


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Blazkovitz said:


> From what I've seen on the Enneagram forums, most people don't have a good opinion on this subtype. Yet, judging by the description, it's a pretty fun type to have.


Huh. I don't really see 7w8 talked about much, so I never noticed this. And I don't really know any, so I have no opinion one way or the other on how we get along. I imagine I'd find them pretty cool, as long as they weren't "bad boys" or bullies. After all, I've really liked the other 7s I've known, but they were all 7w6.

My grandpa might be a 7w8. It's hard to tell, though :/


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I am not sure what you mean, as I think 7 tends to be one of the most romanticized types. 

I tend to like most of the Sevens I meet, though I definitely find it harder to open up to 7w8s, as opposed to 7w6s. 7w8s seem a lot more callous and to have more of a "with me or against me" attitude. Just in my past experience, not as a rule.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

marckos said:


> I just dont like them .


Please like me.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Are 7w8 those people who talk loudly behind you about some inane bs while standing in a long line, who self absorbedly blast hip hop on a crowded bus and act puzzled when no one else is amused, who let their children scream in sit down restaurants like it's cute and not horrendously rude, who purposely play with their cell phones in the movie theater after the sign is flashed to put them away? If those are 7w8, yes I hate them.

If I am not even in the ballpark, I dunno.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Are 7w8 those people who talk loudly behind you about some inane bs while standing in a long line,* who self absorbedly blast hip hop on a crowded bus and act puzzled when no one else is amused*, who let their children scream in sit down restaurants like it's cute and not horrendously rude, who purposely play with their cell phones in the movie theater after the sign is flashed to put them away? If those are 7w8, yes I hate them.
> 
> If I am not even in the ballpark, I dunno.


Haha, I hate when anyone does that in general and don't get it. Like we all want to hear your music? I don't even want people hearing the music through my earphones.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

marckos said:


> I just dont like them .


Why?


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> Haha, I hate when anyone does that in general and don't get it. Like we all want to hear your music? I don't even want people hearing the music through my earphones.


As long as it's not Rack City on repeat, I don't mind... Or Bieber! No way :s


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

The ones I have met irl are like children who refuse to grow up. Sure they are fun, but you can't really count on them and they can act like a toddler having a temper tantrum when something doesn't go their way.

Love,
The endearing (lol) 6w5

PS: Wow! INFJ 7w8...unique


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I'm a 7 w 8.

I think I don't fit the idea @fourtines was talking about. Because I don't have any children. I wish at times I could be a dad, but, I'm happy being an uncle. We do do a lot of things she said like blast music. But, what compels me to respond is this idea we are shallow, and that was from another poster. Yeah, like I fuck women on a daily basis, with no sense of their feelings. And it is impossible to have conversation about something intelligent with me, like politics, and the stupidity of the Iraq War, and how its failure is based upon the Vietnam War, and if we go back further, the US invasion of the Philippines, because, I'm so dumb, I spend my whole life improving my game rather than learning History...those who know me, know I am the source of historical anecdotes.

I think it's closer to truth, that the people who frequent these Myers-Briggs forums, prefer abstract ideas about carbon footprints impacting the Earth, causing Global Warming. And they think a conversation like that, is more intelligent than talking about the greatness of_ Sgt. Pepper_, or the_ Dark Side of the Moon_. And then they wonder why people hate liberals, because us liberals are all so kind, caring, thoughtful people, who appreciate diversity. I mean come on, who is with me? Conservatives, libertarians, anarchists. I think people forget there are blue collar liberals, who have never stepped foot in a non profit interest group job, because, they are butchers, and, cooks, and, servers. And they'll never stop being those things. I think I'm describing the arrogance of UUs as a wealthy, white educated, liberal religion---they deserve it. Shallowness can come in many forms, one form it comes in is that of Pride, and, the Ego, and, self-importance of your own behavior over others. And then talking down to others on telling them how they can be outstanding human beings, if you drop your outlook on life, and adopt theirs. And that can apply to any type, not just 7w8. And I think 7w8, are more likely to get the shallow label from other types, especially, 2s, 4s, the social justice crowd, because we 7w8s live on our senses, and enjoy indulging in them on things like food, sex, going to sports events like football, and baseball, and, they are so frusturated that we appear like to them, we don't stand for something positive like doing good in the world, akin to Gandhi, or Dr. King, or Jane Addams. And its not that we're bad people. We're helpful to others, when the need arises, but again finding solutions to end global warming, doesn't appeal to us. And the 2s, 4s, and other social justice crowd thinkers think there's something wrong with this, and that we will come to our senses eventually, and see the error of our ways. And that is never going to happen. Because we all define our lives, and, what is meaningful to us as individuals, in different ways, because we are individuals, and we are all different, and diverse in our beliefs. And we should appreciate the complexity of this. Life would be boring if we all thought the same.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

This is hilarious. So true. We're big attention getters, we love the spotlight.



fourtines said:


> Are 7w8 those people who talk loudly behind you about some inane bs while standing in a long line, who self absorbedly blast hip hop on a crowded bus and act puzzled when no one else is amused, who let their children scream in sit down restaurants like it's cute and not horrendously rude, who purposely play with their cell phones in the movie theater after the sign is flashed to put them away? If those are 7w8, yes I hate them.
> 
> If I am not even in the ballpark, I dunno.


----------



## haephestia (May 13, 2013)

I'm a bit biased as the only distinctive 7w8s I can think of is my younger brother and my husband's best friend, but I don't mind them. My general approach to 7's tends to be a mixture of "Goddamn dude I can't believe you did that and I wish you'd invited me", "smh you are fucking retarded" and "I didn't know someone could give even fewer fucks than me but you did it kid". 

It's a good time regardless, and between my brother and I we know to just let the other do their thing. I think if he and I were closer (or my husband's friend and I) that we could be pretty good buds, but it'd likely be superficial compared to my friendships with other types.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

MelanieM said:


> PS: Wow! INFJ 7w8...unique


Haha, I doubt it's really unique. I'm a social 7w8 and the title for social 7 is sacrifice. We are the countertype 7 (countertype meaning the subtype that looks least like their type) because social responsibility is felt stronger, causing some tension or a sense of burden to 7s as gluttons because to be apart of something bigger than yourself, being noncommittal is harder. So we may sacrifice our gluttony a lot more than sx and sp 7s. And they are said to often be less visible and less extroverted than the other two subtypes. Some social 7 roles include visionary, utopian and idealist which can fit INFJ well. Even @SwordsmanOfMana mentioned that social 7 seems more ExFJ and INFJ. 

It seems that wing theory is biased towards a particular subtype. Like the self preservation 7 is likely what many have in mind when they think 7w8 because they are the more practical 7s who are into the pleasures of the world like good drinks and food since they are self preservation types. 7w8 is labeled as 'the realist' sometimes which can only really fit sp 7 since social 7 is an idealist and sx 7 is, in some ways, opposite of sp 7 in that they aren't as into earthly pleasures and more into the higher and more fascinating things in life. More like a dreamer and poetic. When I say I'm 8 winged, it's that I have more social 8 influence (natural leader) than social 6 (dutiful citizen) in myself. Some lady from enneagram monthly also said I look like an introverted social 7w8 and the introverted 7s are less epicurean according to her. I suspected 7 long before that and damn near scored as such on a paid test but the correlation BS had me thinking 4 was my core which is in my trifix anyways. Chatting closely with a sexual 4 and social 4 helped clear some things though, lol.

I think what happens is that people generally correlate types to certain MBTI types, making the false impression that it's a rule or even the reality of the matter. It's lame since that can also cause many mistypes since people may be certain e types that they don't look into because of a supposed correlation. I bet there are plenty of INFJs mistyped as 4 here.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

There's a new thread every week about why is this or that type particularly hated and I find it a little silly though I understand the meaning behind it whether it's curiosity or need for approval. I don't think there's any types that are universally hated, it's more of a matter of misunderstandings and relying on stereotypes, as well as meeting a lot of unhealthy people while tentatively trying to type them, therefore associating negative traits to a certain alleged enneatype. 7w8s are extremely intense and can be overwhelming but personally I love their energy and appetite for life, as well as their polarizing and confident attitude, as long as they aren't overly rude or boisterous about it (though even that attitude has its charm).


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Brian1 said:


> This is hilarious. So true. We're big attention getters, we love the spotlight.


Haha...you deserve a big hug for that. :kitteh:


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Envy
Desire


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Karma said:


> I love their energy and appetite for life


Me too.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

I had a best friend who was a 7w8, and he was misunderstood no matter what he did or say. I think people never gave him a chance, and if they could, they would walk all over him [because that's reality of people, they would hit you and abuse you and not give a ratass, if you gave them permission.] The problem with 7s, is we're often used for any whimsical adventure someone feels that day - and then easily disposable once some thirst was quenched. 7w8s, give you less of a chance to use them. 7w8s would never lie, or bullshit, or manipulate you. Everything is _as is_, and in such a manipulative world, tell me that isnt damn refreshing. Someone needs to stand up and tell the truth, someone needs to impulsively jump into action to save someone or something, and someone needs to knock you off your pity party. Their ways are always unconventional, but many 7w8s are good natured. And I pity the person who never came across a healthy 7w8 to treasure.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

I find that whole notion of comparing which type is better liked or disliked is contradictory to what the teachings of the Enneagram initially serves to do. 7w8s may assert themselves in a more openly blatant manner that peeves others, however all Enneagram types have a highs and lows and just because some types express differently does not mean that they should be less likable. The whole act of judging and comparing is a trap of the Ego.

All types have their gifts, and the Enneagram teaches us to embrace our gifts.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Superfluous said:


> I had a best friend who was a 7w8, and he was misunderstood no matter what he did or say. I think people never gave him a chance, and if they could, they would walk all over him [because that's reality of people, they would hit you and abuse you and not give a ratass, if you gave them permission.] The problem with 7s, is we're often used for any whimsical adventure someone feels that day - and then easily disposable once some thirst was quenched. *7w8s, give you less of a chance to use them. 7w8s would never lie, or bullshit, or manipulate you. *Everything is _as is_, and in such a manipulative world, tell me that isnt damn refreshing. Someone needs to stand up and tell the truth, someone needs to impulsively jump into action to save someone or something, and someone needs to knock you off your pity party. Their ways are always unconventional, but many 7w8s are good natured. And I pity the person who never came across a healthy 7w8 to treasure.


um, no. most of the most successful con artists in history have been Self Preservation 7w8. 7w8s can range from blunt and no-bullshit to the most bullshit-y, politician-y scammers on the planet.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> um, no. most of the most successful con artists in history have been Self Preservation 7w8. 7w8s can range from blunt and no-bullshit to the most bullshit-y, politician-y scammers on the planet.


damn, touche. now speaking about it, I can see that in me and many other 7s I come across of, perhaps its the charisma. I just never.. figured it that way. Well, if you come across a good natured 7w8 everyone, may the odds ever be in your favor. :laughing:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Blazkovitz said:


> From what I've seen on the Enneagram forums, most people don't have a good opinion on this subtype. Yet, judging by the description, it's a pretty fun type to have.
> 
> My uncle is an _unhealthy_ 7w8; you can talk to him only about cars, girls, hunting and money. As a kid I used to be afraid of him.


I don't have problems with any types. I have a harder time picking out 9s.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm a 7W8, who sometimes feels like an 8w7.

I'm aggressive and like to lead, and probably break more stuff than anyone else I know. And I also like a good debate from time to time, and can debate decently. I can be quick minded and enthusiastic when I'm in the mood to be. I've broken a phone and a laptop to aggression within weeks of each other, and I probably act more like an ESTJ at work, than an ESTP. But hell, I didn't choose the 7w8 life, the 7w8 chose me. And I'm happy to be one.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

My father is a 7w8 and everyone loves him or hates him, no in between. He has tremendous charisma and has boxes and boxes of obsessed fan mail from when he was a rock guitarist. When we eat at restaurants every waitress loves him. Despite that he's almost 70, young women flirt with him. etc. He's quite attention-grabbing.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Superfluous said:


> The problem with 7s, is we're often used for any whimsical adventure someone feels that day - and then easily disposable once some thirst was quenched.


This. I've had this happen SO often. I actually have people I see once every couple of months when they want do do something fun. I love fun. I'm good at whimsical adventures. However, I do feel used upon realizing we're not actually friends...I'm just fitting some entertainment need. 

I wish i was more 7w8...
maybe then I'd stand up for myself more frequently & take less shit.

I don't hate them. I admire them.


----------



## proto (Oct 2, 2014)

It's impossible to actually hate a 7w8. You can only be jealous of us.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

My 7w8 father says:

*"If nobody hates you, you're doing something wrong."*


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Animal said:


> My 7w8 father says:
> 
> *"If nobody hates you, you're doing something wrong."*


I like to live by the FDR quote, "judge me by the enemies I have made."


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Animal said:


> My 7w8 father says:
> 
> *"If nobody hates you, you're doing something wrong."*


It's quite astounding how much our worldviews conflict, human beings are a wonderful, complex thing.


----------



## Reluctanine (May 11, 2014)

We just love life a little roughly, that's all. Like a... baby dragon that clumsily hugs a tree, sneezes and then burns the forest down sometimes.


----------



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

Everyone hates to love us because we're irresistible 

I really have no idea what the hate is based upon, and I'd love to know. It's kind of amusing actually. 

I think some enneagrams clash more than others, and in my observations it's type 4s that clash with 7s more than any other type. This site has plenty of fours, so it'd make sense.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

in my experience, public (IRL) opinion of 7w8s is as follows
Social 7w8: depends on the person
Sexual 7w8: mostly positive
Self Preservation 7w8: viewed as scumbags :tongues:


----------



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> in my experience, public (IRL) opinion of 7w8s is as follows
> Social 7w8: depends on the person
> Sexual 7w8: mostly positive
> Self Preservation 7w8: viewed as scumbags :tongues:


Oh come on, what did we ever do to you?
Yes, I DO eat the last piece of cake without asking. As another 7, you probably understand  [oh wait, did you change your type?]

Actually, i'd probably call somebody who ate the last piece of cake that I wanted a scumbag too. Fair enough.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

I hope not. I'll go back to 7w6. XD


----------



## TurtleQueen (Nov 8, 2014)

Accidental double post


----------



## TurtleQueen (Nov 8, 2014)

I don't think people should stereotype others by their Enneagram type. No Enneagram type would be super fun to be around if they were unhealthy or if the person with the Enneagram type just happened to be an inconsiderate asshole. Inconsiderate assholes probably exist in every Enneagram type.

I'm not sure of my Enneagram type, but I think I might be a 1. I have met some people on this site who identify as 7s that seem like fun, cool people. I wouldn't form a prejudice against any type and especially against a type with which I have had primarily positive experiences.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Blazkovitz said:


> Does everybody hate 7w8s?



What a silly question. No. We're fun as hell.


----------



## Alana4297 (Oct 19, 2014)

I know an extremely chill, fun, nice woman who is a 7w8. 

However, I think she is a more of a 6 than an 8 wing. But I don't know her too well. She's a family friend.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Alana4297 said:


> I know an extremely chill, fun, nice woman who is a 7w8.
> 
> However, I think she is a more of a 6 than an 8 wing. But I don't know her too well. She's a family friend.


If so, why do you say she is 7w8? Did she tell you that?


----------

